# Confused on the best way to package B.Salts



## donna75126 (Jun 30, 2012)

What is the best way to package bath salts with F.O. and some with E.O.

I have heard that cellophane bags, kraft window bags, plastic jars, glass jars.   You can get really confused.  I want to make some using Epsom salts, Sea Salt (not dead sea), baking soda and maybe some with alittle oatmeal or powdered milk.   What packaging wholes the scent the longest?  Does using F.O. last longer. 

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## Genny (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd steer clear of glass.  I've heard that some people have had glass jars of bath salts that contain baking soda explode.  Plus, I don't like glass in the bathroom since the customer may handle the glass jar with wet hands and the jar might slip and shatter.

If you're using plastic bags, make sure that the fo or eo doesn't eat through the plastic.

I like the plastic jar idea. I would also think it would hold in the scent longer than the bags.

As for if eo's or fo's last longer in bath salts.  It matters which ones you're using.


----------



## welovesoap (Jul 7, 2012)

Also, adding some dendritic salt helps make the scent last a lot longer.


----------



## donna75126 (Jul 8, 2012)

Would the pink Himalaya salt work ok for holding a scent


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Jul 9, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> I'd steer clear of glass.  I've heard that some people have had glass jars of bath salts that contain baking soda explode.  Plus, I don't like glass in the bathroom since the customer may handle the glass jar with wet hands and the jar might slip and shatter.



That's a great tip, thanks Genny!  I had just gathered supplies to start making Christmas presents and actually purchased some very attractive glass jars but after reading your advice I will now look out for some pretty plastic ones instead.


----------



## quirky_rikku (Jul 15, 2012)

Uh oh. I was going to make a bath salt blend for a friend's baby shower, and i was going to put them in re-purposed baby food jars (glass) ...can i just omit the baking soda? I was going to use epsom salt and dendritic salt as well. I worked so hard painting the lids all cute that I don't want to scrap the whole idea.


----------

